# Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...



## Lars aus Herne (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin noch relativ neu hier ..... habe ne frage und zwar hat mein teich grünes Wasser...

Die Situation sieht so aus er hat ca. 3000 l. wir haben schon alles reingekippt an mittel hat aber nichts gebracht....
Jetzt haben wir einen neuen UV strahler mit 18 Watt und eine Filterpumpe 3400 l in der stunde ....gestern eingebaut.....


Wie lange dauert es bis das wasser wieder besser wird????

Gruß Lars


----------



## KTB (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Na dann mal :Willkommen2, ich hätte da direkt mal zwei Gegenfragen... was haste denn alles in den Teich gekippt und haben die Fische/Lebewesen/Pflanzen überlebt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Lars aus Herne (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hi danke für die schnelle antwort!!!! 

Äh es waren diese mittel gegen Algen  und gegen grünes Wasser von Tertra Pond...
Klar haben sie das überlebt...


Gruß Lars


----------



## koifischfan (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Ich denke, ein bis zwei Wochen solltest du dich schon gedulden.


----------



## Maik (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Moin´
Grünes Wasser ?
Kommt mir bekannt vor !
Warscheinlich Schwebealgen!
Hatte ich auch aber kippe bitte nicht soviel Chemie in den Teich!
Bitte nur wirklich im notfall !
UVc ist schonmal gut mehr habe ich auch nicht !
Auch was ich hier gelernt habe das A und O sind ordentlich viele Pflanzen am besten Vielzehrer in den Teich!
Z.B. Krebschere __ Froschbiss __ Seekanne u.a. !
Dann wird es nach ein paar wochen von alleine !

Gruß Maik


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo Lars,

erst einmal herzlich willkommen.

Die UCV ohne einen Filter für die abgestorbenen Algen bringt dir nicht viel. Die UCV führt dazu, dass Schwebalgen absterben und verklumpen. Diese müssen dann unbedingt raus, sonst bilden diese abgestorbenen Algen die Nahrung für die nächste Algengeneration. Das können dann auch durchaus Fadenalgen sein. Die Nährstoffe sind ja nunmal da und müssen verwertet werden.

Die Schwebalgen, welche die UVC abtötet, kannst du mit einem Fließfilter herausbekommen. Ein paar Anregungen kannst du dir hier holen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23328

Bis vor ca. 2 Wochen hatte ich auch kaum Probleme mit Algen, en paar Fadenalgen, O.K. aber dann fing es an. Der Mulm stieg nach oben, das Wasser bekam einen Grünstich. Zwar konnte ich noch bis zum Grund sehen, aber eben etwas grünlich.

Seit einigen Tagen habe ich einen spezialfilter laufen. Dieser besteht aus dem Gehäuse meines alten Baumarktfilters, Sogar die UVC, habe ich wieder in Betrieb. Das Wasser läuft durch die UVC, dann durch ein grobes Filterfließ und dann durch zwei Lagen Teichbaufließ, welches ich zweimal am Tag wechseln und reinigen muss. Das Wasser wird von Tag zu Tag klarer, den Mulm habe ich mit einem Kesher mehrmals aufgewirbelt, so dass ein großer Teil davon durch die Pumpe in den Filter gelangt ist. Damit sich der Mulm länger im Wasser hällt, habe ich noch einen Teichbelüfter mit Sprudelstein auf dem Grund angeworfen.

Nach zwei Tagen Mulm aufwirbeln, Sprudelstein und Filterung ist das Wasser viel klarer, der Grünstich verschwindet. Ich denke ich kann den provisorischen Filter bald wieder abbauen.

Fazit: UVC macht nur mit entsprechend feinem Filter Sinn.

In deinem Fall, wird die schwierige Situartion in diesem Jahr noch durch den Überbesatz im Teich nochmal getopt. Siehe hierzu auch:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28127

Die Koi haben in einem solchen Teich nichts verloren.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Maik (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo Heiko !
Da hast du recht mit nem Fließfilter habe ich garnicht drüber nachgedacht !
Ich habe noch den alten behälter meines vorgängerfilters den könnte ich dazwischen setzen !
Könnte mann statt Vlies auch feine Aquariumfilterwatte nehmen die hätte ich noch liegen !
Gruß Maik


----------



## koifischfan (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*



> Könnte mann statt Vlies auch feine Aquariumfilterwatte nehmen die hätte ich noch liegen !


Ja, aber Vlies, z.B. das dünne für die Dunstabzugshaube, wäscht sich viel, viel leichter aus.


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo,


Maik schrieb:


> Könnte mann statt Vlies auch feine Aquariumfilterwatte nehmen die hätte ich noch liegen !
> Gruß Maik



Keine Ahnung, die Matten kenne ich nicht, Das weiße Teichbaufließ kostet bei uns nur sehr wenig und ich hatte noch einiges davon. Daher habe ich das auch genommen. Die Filtermatten sind ja nicht ganz billig,

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## sister_in_act (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo Lars

kannst du mal ein bild von deinem  teich einstellen?
oftmals kann man dann schon eher was sagen. vor allem  wichtig sind pflanzen, pflanzen, pflanzen!

@ heiko
welche schwierige situation meinst du?
ich hatte bisher nicht einen tag trübes wasser und kann in 2 m tiefe den domdeckel des Ba sehen.
muß allerdings dazu sagen, daß im vorgeschalteten biotop die pflanzen fast alles zugewuchert haben dieses jahr,--üppiger als je zuvor.
vielleicht hab ich ja auch nur glück....

gruß ulla


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo,


sister_in_act schrieb:


> @ heiko


Ich meine die lange Kälte, der Späte Start der Teichpflanzen dadurch und nun die Hitze und die viele Sonne. Das ist für so manchen Teich schon problematisch, besonders für neu angelegte.

Bei mir fehlten dieses Jahr noch Pflanzen und die schattenspendende Uferbepflanzung. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Susan (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Filterwatte hatte ich letztes Jahr, das geht super. Bloß der Nachteil, es ist sehr zeitaufwendig die Watte zu säubern. Ich hab jetzt 3 Filtermatten a 5 cm dick (grob, mittel und fein), finde ich leichter zu handhaben.


----------



## sister_in_act (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*



> Ich meine die lange Kälte, der Späte Start der Teichpflanzen dadurch und nun die Hitze und die viele Sonne. Das ist für so manchen Teich schon problematisch, besonders für neu angelegte.




nu hab ichs verstanden.
ja, das kann sein alles, da hast schon recht.
was ich auch nicht erwähnt hatte : ich habe den gesamten winter die filteranlage  durchlaufen lassen. möglicherweise ist auch das ein vorteil gewesen.

gruß ulla


----------



## Lars aus Herne (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Zum Filter also ich habe so ein Durchlauffilter.... mit nen groben und nen feinen Schwamm..
Pflanzen sind auch vorhanden....

Gruß Lars


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo Lars,

um dir helfen zu können, macht es Sinn, dass du so viele Informationen wie möglich lieferst. Am einfachsten geht das mit einigen Fotos, auf denen man den Teich, die Bepflanzung und auch das Innenleben des Filters genauer sehen kann.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Lars aus Herne (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hi Heiko,

würde ich ja gerne aber meine Kamera ist kaputt... 

Ich kann ja mal die ganzen infos nieder schreiben....

Teichgröße: 2;5 mal 4 meter
Teichvolumen : 3500l
Teichtiefe : 1.2 m

Alte Teichtechnik: Druckfilter
                           8 Watt UV Strahler
                           2200 liter in der Stunde ( Pumpe)

Neue Teichtechnik : Durchlauffilter
                              18 Watt UV Strahler
                              3400 liter in der Stunde (Pumpe)

Planzen:                7 verschiedene Pflanzsorten relativ klein
                             dazu 2 Seerosen
                             5 Schwimmpflanzen

Sonnenstandt:       Teich steht ca. 4 Stunden in der Sonne

Fischbestandt :      5 Kois ( nur 1 ner davon relativ groß mit 30 cm) andere kleiner
                            15 Goldfische davon sarasa 8
                            1 __ Nase
                            1 Ogon


Meint ihr das wird jetzt was mit den neuen geräten????

Gruß Lars


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo Lars,

ganz ehrlich..... 


_*Nein!!!*_

Du hast einfach zu viel Fisch in zu wenig Wasser....................


----------



## Lars aus Herne (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hi olli.p

Ja das haben wir auch gemerkt deshalb haben wir auch schon welche abgegeben aber du kannst dir vorstellen das das nicht so einfach ist .... wenn man die fische kaum sieht aber meinst das ist das einige Problem also ich meine das ist der Fehler???

Gruß Lars


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo,


Lars aus Herne schrieb:


> Ja das haben wir auch gemerkt deshalb haben wir auch schon welche abgegeben aber du kannst dir vorstellen das das nicht so einfach ist .... wenn man die fische kaum sieht aber meinst das ist das einige Problem also ich meine das ist der Fehler???


Ich habe keine Ahnung von Koi, aber hier im Forum wird folgende Meinung vertreten:

Mindestens 5000L, für jeden Koi nochmal 1000L. Das wären demnach bei 6 Koi, die du hast zwischen 10.000 und 11.000L, die du haben solltest. Die Koihalter hier im Forum haben meist auch sehr große Filteranlagen. Von beiden Grundbedingungen ist dein Teich noch weit entfernt.

Es wird auch nicht lange bei nur 15 Goldfischen bleiben, da diese sich stark vermehren. von daher denke ich schon, dass der derzeitige Fischbesatz ein Problem ist.  Je schneller du handelst, desto besser. 

Du könntest nun eine größere Aktion starten, den Teich teilweise entleeren (Wasser am besten auffangen) und die Koi rausnehmen. Von den Goldfischen würde ich auch 10St. rausnehmen und die __ Nase auch. 5 Goldies wären dann ein angemessener Besatz, da sich diese spätestens im kommenden Jahr vermehren werden. 

Es hört sich auch so an, als ob du zu wenige Pflanzen hast. Vor allem unter Wasser müssen viele Pflanzen sein. Also ruhig noch nachlegen!

Wenn du einen neuen Filter bekommst, lass erst einmal den alten noch laufen, sonst bricht die komplette Filterbiologie zusammen und du riskierst, dass der Teich komplett kippt.. Erst nach 6 Wochen, würde ich den alten Filter abstellen. Dann sollte der neue eingefahren sein.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Lars aus Herne (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

ok das ist ne harte Nachicht für mich......
echt das es so dick kommt hätte ich nicht gedacht...

Also ihr meint nur wenn ich meine Fische weggebe habe ich chancen auf klares Wasser..


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Definitiv...JA...oder den Teich ums 10fache vergrößern


und die einzelne __ Nase 
Nasen leben im Fließgewässer, die ist da im Teich
bestimmt sehr traurig...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Fax-Bosna (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

ja du musst leider ein paar fische los werden denen gehts bestimmt nicht gut


----------



## Lars aus Herne (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

ja was heist denn ein parr???

Wie viele Fische und welche Art sind für meinen Teich denn angebracht???

Gruß Lars


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

In 3500 Liter haben Kois gar nix verloren,
die __ Nase sollte auch raus.
10 Goldfische sind für Deinen Teich
Nährstoffbelastung genug.


----------



## Lars aus Herne (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Danke!!!


----------



## Fax-Bosna (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

oder es gibt ne alternative.. bau halt deinen Teich größer.. ich kann mir schon vorstellen das es dir schwer fällt deine kois und so los zu werden aber es ist echt nicht gut für die


----------



## Lars aus Herne (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

ja ich hänge wirklich sehr an ihnen....

aber zum umbauen ist kaum Platz wenn das der letzte ausweg ist dann muss es wohl sein....

aber ich kann mir das kaum vorstellen ich meine mit 10 Fische das wird danach doch viel verlassener aussehen oder???

Aber wirklich danke für die Tipps hier das Forum ist total super 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Fax-Bosna (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

mach mal Bilder wenn es geht vom teich und platz wie es aussiehtu nd vom filter dann könnten wir dir echt mehr helfen


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo Lars,

ich will Dir bestimmt nicht den Spaß verderben,
aber sachlich gesehen kann ich Dir nichts
anderes raten, so traurig das sein mag.
Fische brauchen nun mal wie alle Tiere
Ihren Platz und gerade wenn man im Wasser
lebt wäre man bestimmt froh, wenn man nicht
dauernd in seiner eigenen Sch... schwimmt.
Früher oder später werden Deine Fische bei
Überbesatz krank, da der Keimdruck im Teich
immer größer wird. Beispiele dazu gibt es jede
Menge hier im Forum unter Fischkrankheiten.
Fische mit Löcher bis zu den Gräten und Pilz-
flecken sind kein schöner Anblick und das meist
unausweichliche Erlösen keine schöne Aufgabe...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Lars aus Herne (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

ja ich denke du hast recht!!!!

Dann wird auch das grüne wasser verschwinden oder???

Gruß Lars


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Das kann man ohne Bilder von Teich und Filter nicht sagen,
bei dieser Hitzewelle haben mehrere Teiche grünes Wasser,
was sich bei Temperaturabfall aber auch wieder legen kann.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Susan (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*



Lars aus Herne schrieb:


> ja ich hänge wirklich sehr an ihnen....
> 
> aber zum umbauen ist kaum Platz wenn das der letzte ausweg ist dann muss es wohl sein....
> 
> ...



Nein, verlassen wird es auf keinen Fall aussehen. Ich habe bei 8000l auch "nur" 10 kleine Fische drinnen und kann sagen das jeder Einzelne super zur Geltung kommt. Ich hatte auch 7 Koi drinnen gehabt die handzahm waren, aber die kümmerten und ich hab sie abgegeben, weil wir uns doch dazu entschlossen haben den Teich nicht zu vergrößern, wie wir es eigentlich vorgesehen hatten. Es ist auf "Dauer" das Beste, so schwer es ist...


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo, Lars, mein Teich ist 12 m lang und 8 m breit, es laufen ständig 2 große 3 Kammerfilter mit Feinstfiltermatten, UVC - Klärer mit 36 Watt. Pflanzen sind auch genug da. Mein Teich ist jetzt 12 Jahre alt, und einige meiner 12 Kois noch älter.Diesen Sommer habe ich auch mit Algen zu kämpfen,alles grün !!
Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, daß Deine Fische ständig in Bewegung sind,und so laufend selbst die kleinsten Schwebeteilchen aufwirbeln. Richtig klares Wasser habe ich nur in meinem kleinen Naturteich.Gruß
Jo


----------



## Lars aus Herne (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Jo ihr habt beide recht werde wohl bald den Kescher zücken müssen...

@ Susan: Wo du die Kois abgegeben hast ist das wasser denn dann besser geworden???


Gruß Lars


----------



## heiko-rech (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo Lars,

kein Mensch wird dir die Garantie geben können, dass nach der Reduzierung deines Fischbestandes die Schwebalgen weniger werden, oder gar verschwinden. Dafür ist ein Teich und die darin ablaufenden Prozesse einfach zu komplex. Jeder Teich ist anders und reagiert anders auf Veränderungen.

Das sollte auch nicht der alleinige Grund sein, weshalb du die Fische abgeben solltest. Der Hauptgrund sollte sein, dass deine Fische in einer artgerechten Umgebung ihr Dasein fristen können. Das ist bei deinem kleinen Teich nicht der Fall. 

Wichtig ist eine gute Bepflanzung, der richtige Bodengrund etc. Das zu beurteilen geht nunmal am besten mit Bildern. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal einen Nachbarn bitten ein paar Fotos zu machen. Auch Handybilder würden vermutlich schon ausreichen.



CoolNiro schrieb:


> 10 Goldfische sind für Deinen Teich
> Nährstffbelastung genug.


Daher meine Empfehlung nur 5 Stück drin zu lassen, mehr werden es von alleine.

Wie alt ist denn euer Teich? Hatten die Pflanzen schon die Gelegenheit sich zu etablieren oder ist alles noch ganz neu?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Susan (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*



Lars aus Herne schrieb:


> Jo ihr habt beide recht werde wohl bald den Kescher zücken müssen...
> 
> @ Susan: Wo du die Kois abgegeben hast ist das wasser denn dann besser geworden???
> 
> ...



Bei Anderen wachsen die Kois, bei mir nicht so innerhalb von einem Jahr. Die Vorraussetzung war für mich aber zu Anfag, das wir vergrößern wollten, was wir jetzt doch nicht machen. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit konnte ich aber feststellen das meine Fische, die ich jetzt drinnen habe, größer werden.
Mein Wasser war zwar schon immer glasklar, aber ich habe kein Eisen drinnen, PH auf 8 und KH auf 3 gehabt und meine Pflanzen kümmerten. Jetzt hab ich mich getraut an mein Wasser zu gehen und meine KH ist jetzt innerhalb von 1 Woche auf 4 und Eisen hatte ich auch drin, bloß das ist jetzt auch schon wieder weg.


----------



## Lars aus Herne (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Der Tech ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt hatte bis eingentlich immer gutes wasser... Planzen sind auch fast alle so alt....

Gruß Lars


----------



## Klaus-Peter (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Guten Tag liebe Teichfreunde,
ich bin neu hier.
Habe das gleiche Problem mit "Schwebealgen", alles grün.
Mein Teich ist jetzt im 2. Jahr und bin dabei Pflanzen in den Teich zu setzten.
Habe eine "Flachwasserzone", ca 15 bis 20 cm tief wo auch das Filterwasser hinein läuft.
Ich habe mir eure Berichte usw.  durch gelesen. Ich muss sagen das ist alles sehr interessant.
Werde auch bestimmt daraus lernen.
Fische hatte ich 4 (3Gold und einen schwarzen). Aber nun kann ich sie nicht mehr zählen (kleine).
Ich werde mir wohl erstmal einen grüßeren UV-Klärer besorgen und feinere Filter in den Filter legen.
Was meint ihr dazu?

Größe:
2,5 m², 4m lang, 3m breit, tiefste Stelle 90cm.

LG  Klaus-Peter


----------



## Fax-Bosna (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

herzlich wilkommen klaus,also wegen uvc ist schopn mal gut.an deiner stelle würd ich mir gleich nen spaltsieb kaufen ist aber nicht ganz billig.stell doch mal Bilder rein damit wir sehen wie das bei dir aussieht?
wie viel liter hat den dein teich?stimmt das in deinem profil?
hast du den gaarkeinen filter zurzeit?
mfg


----------



## heiko-rech (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo Susan,


Susan schrieb:


> und Eisen hatte ich auch drin, bloß das ist jetzt auch schon wieder weg.


wenn du dich entschließt Eisen aufzudüngen, mußt du dies regelmäßig tun. Ich dünge alle zwei Wochen nach. Ich messe erst den aktuellen Wert und dünge dann entsprechend auf, so dass ich auf ca.0,25mg/l komme. Nach zwei Wochen habe ich dann meist nur noch 0,1mg/l.

Eisen ist, wenn es im Wasser gelöst ist sehr flüchtig.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Susan (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Danke Heiko, aber alle 3 Tage aufdüngen werde ich auf Dauer nicht mitmachen. Ich hab von TetraPond PlantaMin genommen, nach 3 Tagen war nichts mehr nachweisbar...soll eigentlich für 3 Wochen reichen und danach sollte die Hälfte aufgedüngt werden. Eine Bekannte hat Brunnenwasser, hab ich getestet, da ist sowas von Eisen drin...kräftiger als der kräftigste Ton auf der Farbskala. Eimer voll mitgenommen, aber selbst da war es ein paar Tage später nicht mehr nachweisbar...
Ich hab ca. 40 Pflanzen am Teichrand, 7 Seerosen, Quellmoss (selbst das kümmert jetzt) und __ Hornkraut...und einen BBF. Ich dachte man kann nie genug haben.
__ Wasserfeder und __ Wasserpest finde ich nicht mehr.
Heute habe ich Düngestäbchen von Compo geholt und an vielen (aber nicht allen) eingesetzt. Mal schauen...


----------



## heiko-rech (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo Susan,


Susan schrieb:


> Danke Heiko, aber alle 3 Tage aufdüngen werde ich auf Dauer nicht mitmachen. Ich hab von TetraPond PlantaMin genommen, nach 3 Tagen war nichts mehr nachweisbar...soll eigentlich für 3 Wochen reichen und danach sollte die Hälfte aufgedüngt werden.


Klar, wenn man die teuren Spezialdünger nimmmt, geht das ins Geld. Ich nehme Fetrilon, Mische entsprechend und das kostet mich derzeit bei 3000L so ca. 4-5 Euro im Monat. Eine Düngung hällt ca. 2 Wochen. Dazu muss ich noch den Fe-Test rechnen, den ich so übers jahr brauchen werde, also nochmal 10 Euro pro Jahr. Das geht noch.


Susan schrieb:


> Eine Bekannte hat Brunnenwasser, hab ich getestet, da ist sowas von Eisen drin...kräftiger als der kräftigste Ton auf der Farbskala. Eimer voll mitgenommen, aber selbst da war es ein paar Tage später nicht mehr nachweisbar...


Das ist leider so, wenn man Eisen aufdüngt. Es ist schnell wieder weg.


Susan schrieb:


> Heute habe ich Düngestäbchen von Compo geholt und an vielen (aber nicht allen) eingesetzt. Mal schauen...


Sieh zu, dass die Stäbchen nicht oder nur kaum ans freie Wasser kommen können. Denn alle normalen Blumendünger enthalten auch die Nähstoffe, um die sich die Algen nur so reißen werden. Ich nehme die Stäbchen nur für meine Seerose.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Klaus-Peter (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*



Fax-Bosna schrieb:


> herzlich wilkommen klaus,also wegen uvc ist schopn mal gut.an deiner stelle würd ich mir gleich nen spaltsieb kaufen ist aber nicht ganz billig.stell doch mal Bilder rein damit wir sehen wie das bei dir aussieht?
> wie viel liter hat den dein teich?stimmt das in deinem profil?
> hast du den gaarkeinen filter zurzeit?
> mfg



Hal Fax-Bosna,
mein Teich hat 2,5m². Einen Filter hab ich auch, 3 Kammern. Masse:60cm lang, 50cm hoch und 40cm breit. Durchlauf ca. 1500 l pro Stunde.
Habe gestern versucht Bilder einzustellen ist mir nicht gelungen. Wo stell ich die Bilder ein?

Klaus


----------



## Klaus-Peter (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo Fax-Bosna,
habe Bilder hinterlegt.


----------



## Lars aus Herne (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Grünes Wasser wann wirds endlich besser ...*

Hallo Leute melde mich nun auch nochmal und ihr werdet es mir nicht glauben aber unser wasser ist wieder Glasklar!!!

Wahrscheinlich lag es wohl daran das der Uv Strahler mit 8 Watt einfach zu schwach war....

Gruß Lars


----------

